# nisdomain not setting on boot [Solved]

## annunaki2k2

Hi everyone,

I've set-up my gentoo box as an NIS client, and so far everything seems to work brilliantly (including automounting!), however; on rebooting, the NIS name isn't being set. I have to login manually as root and run 

```
nisdomain bcc
```

then restart the ypbind services, restart GDM and I can at last login.

This is my /etc/conf.d/domainname:

```
OVERRIDE=1

DNSDOMAIN="is-eisd.ucl.ac.uk"

NISDOMAIN="bcc"
```

What happened to the init.d domainname script, and what is supposed to set the NIS domain now?

Thanks

Russell

----------

## UberLord

 *annunaki2k2 wrote:*   

> What happened to the init.d domainname script, and what is supposed to set the NIS domain now?

 

It's been punted in baselayout-1.12 in favour of this in conf.d/net

```
nis_domain_eth0="foo"
```

To set it regardless of interface you can do this

```
nis_domain_lo="foo"
```

as lo will always be around.

If you don't like that then file a bug again the package that provides ypbind to set the NIS domain on startup.

----------

## annunaki2k2

Cheers Uberlord. I'd never have thought about looking in conf.d/net to set this.

Is the conf.d/dnsdomain file going to be removed soon? Maybe at least the nisdomain bit should be - shall I file a bug anyway to get it removed?

Thanks.

----------

## UberLord

 *annunaki2k2 wrote:*   

> Is the conf.d/dnsdomain file going to be removed soon?

 

Probably not - I don't like removing config files

 *Quote:*   

> Maybe at least the nisdomain bit should be - shall I file a bug anyway to get it removed?

 

I'm not going to stop you filing it, but if it gets assigned to me I'll close it as WONTFIX   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## annunaki2k2

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> Probably not - I don't like removing config files

 

Fair enough.

 *Quote:*   

> I'm not going to stop you filing it, but if it gets assigned to me I'll close it as WONTFIX  

 

Why? If its a redundant option in a config file surely it ought to be removed to save confusion for people (like myself) when it doesn't appear to work.

I will file a bug report for it, just have to hope it doesn't get assigned to yourself then - no offence.

----------

## UberLord

Just to clarify - we no longer install conf.d/domainname. We won't be removing it for you - just like we don't for evey other package that puts files into /etc.

----------

## annunaki2k2

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> Just to clarify - we no longer install conf.d/domainname.

 

Ah, I see. I assumed it still served a purpose seeing how the dns name was still being set from there. I shan't file a bug afterall then (and yes I see the dns can now be set from conf.d/net). FYI, I had to also set nis_servers="[ip address]" as well because it was automatically overiding my yp.conf. Is this correct behaviour seeing I had already created a manual yp.conf?

----------

## UberLord

 *annunaki2k2 wrote:*   

> Is this correct behaviour seeing I had already created a manual yp.conf?

 

Yes. Well, I think it's correct, others may not  :Smile: 

----------

## annunaki2k2

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> Yes. Well, I think it's correct, others may not 

 

Well everything is working fine now, so I think its also correct! Thanks for you help.

----------

